# Where to test drive a Hobie 2015 Outback?



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Where can I test one of these? I fished in and surf tested the slayer propel and own an older outback now so just need to check out the new seat and the improved mirage drive to make a decision.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yellowfin Ocean Sports in Seagrove Beach. Let me tell you that the new Hobie seat makes all the difference. The boat has been perfected.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Key Sailing is the Hobie dealer around here. You could talk to them. They're underneath Surfburger at Quietwater Beach.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

no need to test drive just buy it, I did and it's fantastic. The h rail system is awesome especially with the ram mounts for rod holders, fishfinder and whatever you need. the new skeg is great, tracks very well with it, also the new ball bearings in the mirage drive make it even smoother.


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

Call us at Keysailing we can set you up. 850-932-5520


----------

